# I need a snail eater



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, so now my snail pop keeps multiplying, & the ones in my tank are getting bigger by the day. 

I have Anubias, Wisteria, & Sword plants. 6 Cardinal Tetras, 2 shrimp.

What can I get for my 29G Biocube that will eliminate some of these snails? / What can I do?

I know I was warned when I started my tank, but now I understand.....just had to see it for myself....lol.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

you could get loach. most types of loaches will eat snails. but clown loaches are the most well known. i think they could stay in a 29G for a while. but also consider a yo-yo loach. they stay relatively small, they eat snails, and are just plain awesome!! i have one in my 20 gallon (he is fully matured) so putting one into a 29 gallon is totally ok.. GL!


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Yo Yo Loach sounds good. I'm not the type of person to get something that I'll eventually have to take out of my tank...like a Clown Loach. I really like CLs (didn't know they ate snails), but they get HUGE. 

Thanks for the heads up on the Yo Yo.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

ya, they do get HUGE! and i am surprised that you don't know that a CL is a snail eater. they love snails more than like, any other fish. maybe its reputation hasn't spread.. :0


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yo-yos do get to 6" though, so would limit the amount you get. The problem is they are a social fish and do better in small groups. I don't own any of them, but have thought of getting them before.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

oh, then maybe mine is just stumped. it is just like 4", a good size for my 20 Gallon. and it has been in there for a year. maybe its just not fully matured.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Assassin snails >:v)


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Yo-yos do get to 6" though, so would limit the amount you get. The problem is they are a social fish and do better in small groups. I don't own any of them, but have thought of getting them before.


Ok, then. I'm really interested in getting something that does better by itself....hoping for something a little smaller than 6"...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I did some research, & found that putting a piece of lettuce after running warm water on it, in your tank just before your lights go off will get a lot of snails attention.

I tried it & it worked like a charm. When my lights came back on today, the piece of lettuce was practically eaten, & loads of snails were all over it. 

Warm lettuce is candy to snails apparently.

Just thought I'd pass this along.


----------

